# Equipment Available?? NW Burbs Chicago??



## SNOW DEPARTMENT (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm working on some last minute properties in the NW suburbs. Please reply with a list of the equipment you have AVAILABLE. I'll have more details as they become available. Insured, Experienced, with References only!

Thank U


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have an email?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Equipment i currently have without work

2 trucks with 8 ft blades and tailgate spreaders
1 truck with a 8'6" blade and 8' v-box

4 skidloaders- blades, buckets, and boxes available for all

2 - 2.5 yd loaders currently bucket only but easily fixed

10- laborers sidewalk guys

Service all of N. IL and southern WI

2 mil. GL & GA policy, WC. about a gizillion refernces.

contracts didnt all pan out.

thanks 
Nate
Kesteleyn, Inc
[email protected]


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a 2005 John Deere 325 with an 8ft pusher, and a 2008 John Deere 325 with an 8 ft plow with wings. Fully insured.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

2004 F-350 8' proplus and salter. hinged backdrag edge..the heavy hitter...6.0 DIESEL
1996 F-150 7'6" and salter. hinged backdrag edge.....the nimble cleaner..small and fast. 
ground crew possibilities.

2 MIL GL and commercial auto 100/300 on all....
GPS navigation on both trucks with live laptop radar feed also....

Experienced in running multiple sites with upwards of 20 pieces of equipment,and route managing multiple drivers. 
Several professional references available. 

Father Son team with over 45years experience. 

All equipment in 90% new shape. Fully lighted and professional.

Digital cameras in both trucks ready if needed also. 



same story.......several irons in the fire with lots of cold feet.


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT (Nov 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I have an "inside track" on a few propeties. I am meeting with my contacts early nexy week. I hope to have more info midweek.


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

2002 Chevy 2500HD, 7'6" western with wings, all insurances, GPS in truck, cell phone, coffee thermos.


----------

